# My dodo code



## Cafehrenbach (Jul 4, 2020)

It’s g766d with a entrance fee of two nmt
Due to unfortunate circumstances


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Uhhh what


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 4, 2020)

It may help to say what you're inviting people for and the like...


----------



## Cafehrenbach (Jul 4, 2020)

The unfortunate circumstances Is that iwent villager hunting and wasted all my nook miles for nothing


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Cafehrenbach said:


> The unfortunate circumstances Is that iwent villager hunting and wasted all my nook miles for nothing


Sooo you're inviting people over to come play and leave nmt just for that

For someone they don't even know

For nothing in return

No


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

Cafehrenbach said:


> The unfortunate circumstances Is that iwent villager hunting and wasted all my nook miles for nothing



i’m sorry to hear that but i think they meant to clarify what you’re posting your dodo code for - like are you looking for people to hang out with or? lol cause if so, charging people to come hang out with you is kinda weird lol


----------



## Cafehrenbach (Jul 4, 2020)

Omg no Iya I’m just looking to hang out and yeah lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

Not just give me nmt tickets lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m sorry to hear that but i think they meant to clarify what you’re posting your dodo code for - like are you looking for people to hang out with or? lol cause if so, charging people to come hang out with you is kinda weird lol


^^^^^^^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Cafehrenbach said:


> Omg no Iya I’m just looking to hang out and yeah lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020
> 
> Not just give me nmt tickets lol


I- what-

N o


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

"Come play with me entrance fee is 2 nmt"

:/


----------



## samticore (Jul 4, 2020)

If you need NMT, you can sell your TBT (bells under your name) in Nook's Cranny (the forum here) or buy them with bells from other players! 

I recommend if you're looking for specific villagers in the future to buy them outright from other players on here. Villager hunting is rough.


----------



## FishHead (Jul 4, 2020)

Cafehrenbach said:


> It’s g766d with a entrance fee of two nmt
> Due to unfortunate circumstances


Also why don't you spend your TBT on NMT. There are a lot of shops that will convert it. With the amount TBT you have you can 92 NMT.


----------



## Barney (Jul 4, 2020)

Cool, I'll be there in a few minutes.

I charge 10 NMTs to hang out though, so you can pay me the 8NMTs difference when I arrive.

See you soon!


----------



## Milady (Jul 4, 2020)

Or you could make a post selling stuff for nmt lol


----------



## SirSean (Jul 4, 2020)

As several people have already stated your best bet is converting your TBT to NMT. There's lots of friendly people on here that will be willing to help with that.


----------



## Cafehrenbach (Jul 4, 2020)

Wait ok it glitched out

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

I will post new code


----------



## Tobyjgv (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't think you really understand- it's a bit ((strange?)) to be asking people to just come over and give you NMT, and I doubt it would be useful. I'd take the advice people are giving you on this thread, and just exchange your tbt!


----------



## Cafehrenbach (Jul 4, 2020)

My new dodo cose is gxgmv and what is tbt


----------



## Tobyjgv (Jul 4, 2020)

TBT is the currency used on this platform- It is basically earned by posting, commenting, and other various activities, like trading, shops, or giveaways. You have 96 TBT right now, so i'd try to put that to use, instead of asking for free nmt's to hang out.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 4, 2020)

Cafehrenbach said:


> My new dodo cose is gxgmv and what is tbt



TBT is forum currency, you can see how much you have underneath your avatar or clicking on the Shop/Bell bag tab next to Search. You can sell these bells for NMTs in game.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Barney said:


> Cool, I'll be there in a few minutes.
> 
> I charge 10 NMTs to hang out though, so you can pay me the 8NMTs difference when I arrive.
> 
> See you soon!


dude a 10 nmt entry fee to hang out with the one and only barney...tbh not sure why there aren't more people going for this, send me a dodo whenever you're free!

---

In all seriousness though, please sell something tangible if you want NMT. Entry fees for town access are fine, but only for things like Celeste and turnips. I am not really sure what you're offering here, but it doesn't seem to be tangible.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 4, 2020)

i just realized something.
this dude is charging 2 NMT, which is 4,000 NM.
4,000 NM is 4/5 of the way towards getting your tent expanded into a house.
this guy is almost charging a house to hangout


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm confused.
Isn't this the wrong thread?


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jul 4, 2020)

I am a professional hide & seek coach, I charge 50 nmt's an hour and if I can't find you,you get the lesson for free.


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jul 4, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> I am a professional hide & seek coach, I charge 50 nmt's an hour and if I can't find you,you get the lesson for free.


I'll do it for 100 NMT/hour, take it or leave it


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm sorry I'm afraid that YOU will have to be the one paying - I'm a famous ACNH bellionaire with a significant fanbase, you see, and each minute of my time will cost 5 NMTS! I hope you can understand


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> I am a professional hide & seek coach, I charge 50 nmt's an hour and if I can't find you,you get the lesson for free.



wait why does that sound kinda fun doe


----------



## Milady (Jul 4, 2020)

Lmao the replies


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 4, 2020)

xara said:


> wait why does that sound kinda fun doe


it's a scam, you don't actually need a coach if it takes someone an hour to find you

also i want to repeat again, please offer something tangible in exchange for your nmt. can be something as simple as fruit, i don't care, just offer _something_


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 4, 2020)

Another good way to get NMT is by collecting resources on your island and selling them in stacks, or perhaps emptying the furniture you have but don't like and selling them as well. There are plenty of easy ways to profit on here!


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 4, 2020)

also im surprised how the OP didnt know what TBT was.
in short, you use TBT for buying cosmetic collectables and stuff. Some shops have TBT as an option in the forums. Some make TBT the only option. 1 TBT is apparantly worth 1 NMT, and some people might transfer them with you - You pay the desired TBT and the other person gives you that same number in NMT.
also My island is a 5 star island which always has prices of 600 bells in turnips! But, visiting me costs 10 NMT a minute. Hope you understand! actually its 3 stars and turnips are usually worthless and im saving up for 10 nmt


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jul 4, 2020)

ViolinShapedObject said:


> I'll do it for 100 NMT/hour, take it or leave it


Damn,I didn't know Kevin O'leary from shark tank was a member of the forum.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 4, 2020)

My island is currently the home of three very popular villagers. For only 100 NMT, I will let you come over and watch them drink orange soda and sit right next to the chairs I've strategically placed for them to ignore. Best part? You can also enjoy my horrible 1/3rd complete terraforming projects.

For 25 more NMT, you can take a souvenir photo!


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> My island is currently the home of three very popular villagers. For only 100 NMT, I will let you come over and watch them drink orange soda and sit right next to the chairs I've strategically placed for them to ignore. Best part? You can also enjoy my horrible 1/3rd complete terraforming projects.
> 
> For 25 more NMT, you can take a souvenir photo!


 ok but if the popular villagers arent raymond raymond and raymond, with a MAYBE percent if 1 of the villagers is marshal, I LEAVE
also i just realized OP could have been confused about TBT because in the forum pages its counted as bells and not TBT


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 4, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> ok but if the popular villagers arent raymond raymond and raymond, with a MAYBE percent if 1 of the villagers is marshal, I LEAVE
> also i just realized OP could have been confused about TBT because in the forum pages its counted as bells and not TBT


The three popular villagers are: Raymond, Raymond 2: Ninja Edition, and finally, the ultra rare Raymond 3: Judy's Cosplay Revenge edition. So yeah, well worth 150 NMT (price raised to account for costume budget, no refunds, thanks in advance for understanding).

And yeah, your point about TBT makes sense. More than once have I heard the question: why isn't it called BTB?


----------



## xMartin (Jul 4, 2020)

[unlock post for only 99 NMT]


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jul 4, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> also i want to repeat again, please offer something tangible in exchange for your nmt.


Excuse me,you don't think my business proposal is tangible!?
i just received an offer from the ferocious Kevin (Violin ShapedObject) O'leary.
The value in my service is undeniable, my profits are through the roof!
I coach the customer and if I can't find them they don't pay for the lesson.
Ghislaine Maxwell rated me 5 stars for my service.
that's my proposal and you can take it or leave it,you would have to be the worst seeker in the world to not be able to see the value in my product.


----------



## Gunner (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm pretty sure Ghislaine spends her time on Harvey Weinstein's island, I mean erm, Harv's Photopia.

also plz visit me i have ungifted raymond in boxes only 10,000 NMT.


----------



## Feferily (Jul 4, 2020)

xMartin said:


> [unlock post for only 99 NMT]


Jokes on you, I can't read.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (Jul 4, 2020)

Okay, well I'm going to one-up all of you because I got a *SHINY* Raymond on my last villager hunt. He's pastel pink_ and_ comes with a maid dress right from the get go! I'll let you go look at him for _only_ 10,000 NMT, a full inventory of giant robots, and your firstborn! It's quite a steal compared to what people are asking for on Nookazon.

Real talk OP seems like they're on the younger side (granted I'm barely an adult) and they're probably just unaware that sometimes things in life don't go their way so just leave the vacant plot up to lady luck and maybe you'll get someone you like, OP! 
EDIT: You're absolutely capable of finding someone you like that way and I've seen it happen numerous times before! I hope this didn't come off as having malicious intent. We've all had bad hunts before.


----------



## Dabi (Jul 4, 2020)

Guys don't be so mean to that kid.. pretty sure he got it after the first few negative posts OTL


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 4, 2020)

Dabi said:


> Guys don't be so mean to that kid.. pretty sure he got it after the first few negative posts OTL



I agree! Everyone should be giving him helpful tips to earn NMTs. I mean, we all know the struggles of villager hunting, right? (so many tickets lost...oof), so why not help a fellow player? He's fairly new to the site.


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2020)

If you are not interested in going over to the OPs island to play then there is no need to comment. Deliberately derailing a thread like this was unkind.


----------

